# Exalta STA Fog Lights



## exaltasla (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm Searching for fog lights of EXALTA STA, I broke mine.. who there selling it 2nd hand? or bnew? and how much tnx


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

exaltasla said:


> I'm Searching for fog lights of EXALTA STA, I broke mine.. who there selling it 2nd hand? or bnew? and how much tnx


 dood read the newbe sticky's.. your posting in the wronge forums.


----------

